# Food safe wood treatment



## churchill (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello All,

I would like to know what is the safest wood treatment what I can get in stores? Also what food safe wood treats there are? I was considering to use Beeswax or Walnut oil - are they okay with smoke and high t*?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you treating wood handles and shelves on your smoker?


----------



## churchill (Jun 13, 2017)

I am planning to treat the whole smoke house, except inside bit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 13, 2017)

For treating the outside I wouldn't be super concerned. Your food isn't in direct contact. Most metal smokers and BBQ's have an exterior finished with paint.

I'd go with a good water based polyurethane if you're looking for a clear finish. For a paint grade finish use bbq paint, or high temp. That will be overkill as a wood smoke house shouldn't reach high temps anyways.  

For the interior the smoke will take care of protecting the wood.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 13, 2017)

Ah... a smoke house, that is outside and exposed to the elements I assume. In that case I recommend a good quality spar varnish, it is made to stand up to the elements.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2017)

There is no safety issue with outside finishes and the meat inside...JJ


----------

